# Peter Recuas Stallion.pdf



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

*File Name*: Peter Recuas Stallion.pdf

*File Submitter*: Peter Recuas</p >

*File Submitted*: 06 Oct 2015

*File Category*: Slingshots

Ergo side shooter

Click here to download this file


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks looks great


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Peter that is fantastic thank you. My next project for sure. I have a good Yew fork that is perfect for this.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

thanks ! I was definitely gone try to remake it , now it wont be so hard  great frame!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

This thing looks wonderful in the SSOTM forum!!! I'm not gonna download it just yet....Way too many other projects on hand....


----------



## Mi Joinet (Sep 4, 2015)

Eres grande Peter vamos por mas..


----------

